# Took apart FAKE Bell & Ross BR01-97



## mastamuffin

I'm sure posting fake B&R watches on here is against the rules, but I figured this might provide you guys with some entertainment.
Got this watch when I was around 15 years old from my uncle who went to Vietnam and got a few fake watches to mess around with. I saw this one and loved the way it looked and he tossed it my way. Now that I'm 22 and curious about watches and how they work, I decided to take this one apart and see how bad of a fake it was.

Here is the front of the watch.



Here is the back. Notice the lack of actual screws, the fact that it says "BR01-94" with a serial ending in "555". Also notice the hex screws that are just images painted on the corners of the back plate. It also says "quartz movement" when there was in fact an automatic movement in it. I removed the screw on the back and it is literally 2 threads deep and didn't connect to anything except the back of the case slightly.



Here it is with the front removed. The watch face felt like it was the worst mineral crystal or plastic I've ever handled.



Hands removed.



Face removed from body of the watch:



Face removed from the movement. It was glued on of course:



And here is the back of the movement:



Sorry for the quality of the pictures, the only camera I own is my iPhone 5S. I plan on taking the movement apart later to see how it looks since I have yet to see a movement apart in real life.

If this kind of thread isn't allowed, just let me know and ill remove/move it.

I hope this makes you appreciate your authentic B&R watches!


----------



## Kilovolt

Interesting, thanks for sharing. b-)


----------



## red_dave

i have an automatic fake 01-92 ltd edition i could do the same with if anyone is interested...

movement pics could be interesting to see


----------



## Beechparty

I doubt you've broken any rules by posting this, very interesting, thanks for posting!

Does the power reserve indicator function?


----------



## mastamuffin

Yeah, the power reserve actually did work. The movement itself was actually fairly accurate (never tested it though) but everything besides the case back felt really cheap.


----------



## vdub007

i don't see what's wrong with this thread.

actually, it gives us more tools to spot a fake and make a better purchase

thanks for the pics!

the movement looks rubish lol


----------



## akira23

Knowledge is power! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TK-421

that's not fake! you just destroyed a perfectly good swiss watch!


----------



## myke

thanks for sharing your curiosity with us


----------



## JohnGo

Lol, a real 'miliary' spec. watch


----------



## mastamuffin

Thank you guys for all the positive feedback!


----------



## Heinz

Looks like the basic 21J Chinese movement; took apart a few myself. And the typical plastic adapter.


----------



## Mhdrhd

hi. thanks for sharing those picture and information, actually, I had search the photo on the internet about what is really inside the Bell and Ross BR01 and BR03 looks like and I never find one. Just curios how they put the movement inside the case, the internal case structure , the 4 screw at the front , and the function of DO NOT UNSCREW screw at the case back. Hope anyone could share those info and the HD photo might help a lot


----------



## Precise

Did you know that you can lift the movement out without removing the hands and the dial?
Same true for the genuine B & R. You remove the tiny screw on the back and insert a pin or very small screwdriver to release the stem.
Once the stem is out, the entire movement lifts out the front.


----------



## Kid_A

bloody faked beast.


----------

